# Is Laurell K Hamilton Anita Blake Series Fantasy?



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 18, 2012)

Well my question is Laurell K Hamilton book Series fantasy? No I am not trolling. Since she writes about vampires, were-animals and magic. I would think that it would be under fantasy but with all these new genres around. I'm not sure.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd say they'd most likely fit into the sub genre Urban Fantasy. If you want to be even more specific you could say it's Contemporary Urban Fantasy.
Then again at the local book store you'll find her books in the Horror/Dark Fantasy/Supernatural Romance/etc section.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 18, 2012)

As Svrtnsse indicated, the Anita Blake series is fantasy, usually in the subgenre of Urban Fantasy.

I began reading the series a long time back, but it morphed from more action based to mostly sexual content-based. Thus, I quit reading the series, but Hamilton's Anita Blake books still sell. I've seen other books listed as Urban Fantasy that have some pretty intense sexual content, such as books by Erica Hayes's Shadowfae Chronicles. They have vampires, fairies, demons, and such as well, in a contemporary/modern setting.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah ubran fantasy fits one description it can also fit into other subgeneres of fantasy


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for clearing up my confusion. 

As Svrtnsse said, in the book stores they are located in different sections.

TWErvin2 - I understand where you are coming from about the books becoming more sexual over a period of time. The sex part sometimes plays a big part in the story line of the series. But not all of the books are swarming with it. I am currently reading the new book of the series and it was action big time then sex came up for a few pages then back to action. I have no idea of your likes and dislikes. But personally I have come to like her style of writing and it gives me some random ideas for stories I wish to write.

To everyone who replied so far. I didn't think about sub genres, when I posted this. But it makes sense that it is a sub genre and not pure fantasy.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 18, 2012)

I stopped reading Hamilton about four books in,  I think, because the author seemed to shift focus to the sexual aspects. It didn't bother me,  it just bored me.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess personally, I got over the sex aspect part because at the time when i was reading them I was a horny male teen with a lot of free time LOL


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 23, 2012)

DaimenNightWalker said:


> I guess personally, I got over the sex aspect part because at the time when i was reading them I was a horny male teen with a lot of free time LOL



 I think you were just the audience she was going for. I read half of one L K Hamilton book in the Anita Blake series, at the request of one of my girlfriends. It was a few hours of my life I wanted back.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 24, 2012)

If it was a book in the middle of the series I can see why you might not have liked it. I know the first few books I enjoyed the mythos used.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 12, 2012)

It's erotica in a fantasy setting, and wish fulfillment. I'm sure it will be a lovely read I will get from a library, and read when lonely one night. Otherwise, it's a waste of my time. I loathe her writing with every fibre of my being.


----------

